# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  False advertising Eiscan-s ?

## This

Yesterday when I wanted to scan a tall object (18cm)on the turntable with autoscan, it cut of the top part of the scan :/

The software also cuts of between 3 to 5mm of the bottom, and makes the max height even less,
after contact with Einscan support it seems that 20cm auto scan, as advertised, does not work, it probably is only 16cm max,
I still have to do a measurement test to see what the exact height is, but surely not 20cm.

Einscan support told me to just rotate the object  :Frown: , that defeats the advertised 20 max height !
or use the freescan option  :Frown: , which means the turntable is just for show, and just adds to the price ?

Einscan tech specs s.jpg

Einscan scan maximum s.jpg

----------


## This

I did an test scan to confirm my measurements, and it's even worse then I thought  :Smile: 
doing a simple scan and letting the software do the aligning and finishing the scan mesh, I imported the STL into Rhino3D and measured the height.

Scan height maximum.jpg
That is 38.55 mm too short !

even the image of the projector is below the 20cm, and around 17.5cm

IMG_2026.jpg

I could rotate the object and continue the scan, but that's is still not what is advertised and I paid for  :Smile: 

I am waiting for their answer.

----------


## This

I got an email from Rebecca at Einscan conforming the fact that the Einscan-s cannot scan objects taller then 16/17cm on the platform with autoscan,
you are supposed to put the object on its side or on it's head to complete the total scan, which doubles my scan time :/
and the added problem that some objects are more difficult (misalignment) for the software to auto alignt the scans into a complete scan.

----------


## Alfred_technical_support

QQ图片20160406170202.jpgQQ图片20160406170215.jpgQQ图片20160406170225.jpgQQ图片20160406170234.jpg
1.What we mean 20cm is we can scan this size range very easily on turntable. 
it is right that the max single range is 17cm around, but we can lay down the object into other direction for more scans to complete the scanning, which is totally automatic scanning and auto alignment, and no need any manual adjust, so we count this point to autoscan too . please find some exapmles that our end useres did scanning over 20cm
2. Only The optional tripod has additional cost.

----------


## Alfred_technical_support

Attachment 9154Attachment 9155Attachment 9156Attachment 9157

----------


## This

Yes you can do a "continue scan" to get all of the 20cm scanned,
But if that was the initial idea about "auto scanning" you would have put 34cm (2X17cm) on the webpage !

it feels like you are just trying to come up with any explanation, that's like saying, you are not scanning right  :Smile: 

and with that statue, you would have to scan 3 times
1- all sides up to 17cm
2- laying on it's side for details front part above the 17cm
3- laying on it's other side scanning details of the back part above the 17cm
(not accounting for the top part details, because I know that would require a separate scan, if I would want to scan in 1 time)
the only way to scan that statue in 2 scans, is to put the statue on its head for the second scan,
but then you would have to create a support, so it won't fall over !

----------


## bitsmisin

It seems rare to be able to scan any object in one hit to ensure you capture the top and bottom so two or three scans is not a big drama. That statue can be lying down twice and not need to scan on its head to capture the 6 sides?

----------


## ServiceXp

IMO, the statue example in the sales literature is at best miss-leading, if 17cm is max hight scan. That said, I don't own one so.....

----------


## This

Maybe this will make it more clear,

this shows that if it was really 20cm scan height, you would get more scan data of the top of the object, and can be scanned in 1 scan



But because the true scan height is only 16cm (the software also cuts off a section of the bottom)
you must do a continue scan, and san the object more then 2 times to get the total data.



it is true a lot of devices have a maximum "work" size, and I know you can not always push to use this exact size envelope,
but being already at least 3cm smaller then advertised is just misleading !

----------


## 3dprintau

This might be misleading, however this is still an excellent scanner that captures excellent results. If you are not happy with it then best to get a refund. If the angle was wider, then the capture detail would be less.

----------


## scobo

> This might be misleading, however this is still an excellent scanner that captures excellent results. If you are not happy with it then best to get a refund. If the angle was wider, then the capture detail would be less.


I agree, it's by far the best non-industrial scanner on the market. I've tried several and this one knocks the rest out the park.

----------

